# $250 Soundbar



## v12dock (Oct 4, 2014)

I am looking for a sound bar for $250 or less and the height also needs to be under 2.5".


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2014)

Vizio makes good soundbars.

the drivers in my Definitive Technology soundbar are 3 1/4" so..


----------



## Jetster (Oct 5, 2014)

2.5 is rough. Can you get more space somehow?


----------



## flmatter (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305HWH450/Samsung-HW-H450.html   try this one out, scroll down and click on details for dimensions


everything else I found is 3 inches or taller or more than $250


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 5, 2014)

Vizio soundbars are much loved over at AVS. I know they usually sell out at Target on a regular basis.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 5, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't really budge on 2.5" maybe I could place the soundbar above the TV. Where is the best place to put a soundbar?


----------



## flmatter (Oct 5, 2014)

So you did not like the Samsung option?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 5, 2014)

v12dock said:


> Unfortunately I can't really budge on 2.5" maybe I could place the soundbar above the TV. Where is the best place to put a soundbar?



ear level.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2014)

You are going to seriously struggle at 2.5", I know of a couple of really nice and affordable bars but sadly at 3+.

Edit:  You could get the Samsung HW-H355 it's a soundbar PLUS Sub (120W) but still should come into your price range plus the bar is 2.21"


----------



## v12dock (Oct 5, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> You are going to seriously struggle at 2.5", I know of a couple of really nice and affordable bars but sadly at 3+.
> 
> Edit:  You could get the Samsung HW-H355 it's a soundbar PLUS Sub (120W) but still should come into your price range plus the bar is 2.21"



I don't think its available in the US. I found a LG one but it was only in EU



flmatter said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_305HWH450/Samsung-HW-H450.html   try this one out, scroll down and click on details for dimensions
> 
> 
> everything else I found is 3 inches or taller or more than $250



I might end up getting this one. Thanks!


----------

